# Adobe Flash + Supported Browsers on the Nexus 7



## FranzVz

Hello Nexus 7 lovers,

As we all know Chrome comes pre-installed for Jellybean instead of the old stock ICS browser (which is a very welcomed addition) on the Nexus 7. Chrome Mobile does not support flash (and it never probably will). Also Adobe has stopped support for any Android version 4.1 and up (regardless of chipset). But lucky for us Tegra 3 has been supported by Adobe before Adobe decided to stop even hardware support.

I don't use flash anymore really, but a lot of people still do. If you want to install flash and have a browser that can use it, follow the instructions below.

As we all know you can side-load the flash APK even though you can't install it straight to from the market.

For the new people to Android who don't know how, here is how to install app if you have the .apk file:
Go to Settings.
Go to Security (under Personal)
Check Unknown Sources (under Device Administration)
Click OK
Now Install Flash 11.1, if you need the APK, you can grab it here: http://www.mediafire...4940h3ixaabr2gp
Now install Firefox Beta from the Play Store (or download the APK below).

I'm sure there are other browsers that support flash, I'll be testing out quite a few and I can make a list here.

*List of browsers that DO support flash on the Nexus 7*:
Firefox Beta
Maxthon Browser
Fennec (Aurora Nightly)
Dolphin HD 8.5.x (8.6+ does not support)
*List of browsers that DO NOT support flash on the Nexus 7*:
Chrome (The default browser installed)
Opera Mobile (This crashed on me clicking on a flash video, anyone else can confirm?)
Any thoughts, tips or tricks for Flash on the Nexus 7?


----------



## nhat

If you're going to install Firefox beta, install Aurora instead.


----------



## fac7orx

I use version 8.51 of dolphin which you can get here:

http://www.apktops.c...r-hd-8-5-1.html

(Go to the bottom and select download from apktop)

The new version 8.6 does not support flash, which is why you have to use the older version and not update it. The reason I am using dolphin over Firefox is because Firefox crashes on me with flash for some reason.


----------



## FranzVz

nhat said:


> I use version 8.51 of dolphin which you can get here:
> 
> http://www.apktops.c...r-hd-8-5-1.html
> 
> (Go to the bottom and select download from apktop)
> 
> The new version 8.6 does not support flash, which is why you have to use the older version and not update it. The reason I am using dolphin over Firefox is because Firefox crashes on me with flash for some reason.


Good to know that earlier versions of some browsers still work, I wonder why new one's dropped support. Update the list, thanks fac7orx.


----------



## k.electron

i just downloaded dolphin from the market and flash seems to work.

update: spoke too soon.. the new version forces flash to be off... what crap.


----------



## fireplug

Look here to get JB, Flash and latest Dolphin with pinch zoom playing together. 

Cheers

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32777-guide-jellybean-flash-dolphin-browser-with-pinch-zoom-working/


----------



## Millioke

This doesn't seem to work for me. Just keeps saying "X app not installed"

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fireplug

Millioke said:


> This doesn't seem to work for me. Just keeps saying "X app not installed"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Are both of your devices rooted so Titanium backup can make data backups and restores?


----------



## Millioke

Yup... I'm rooted and ti backup-able. The gnex is working with flash and jb. Flash doesn't want to install on the 7 for some reason.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h2on0

Thankyou! Combination of firefox beta and flash 11.1 worked.


----------



## NateMob

Can someone post another link for a Flash download? it has been pulled from media fire for"terms violation" .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mfsanthany

Thank you, thank you. Just purchased the Nexus 7 and found the Chrome (default browser) was disappointing because it didn't show Flash video, eg. video reports at cnn.com etc and Aurora and Firefox Beta did!

Wonderful!


----------



## jkhouw1

I use the Android stock browser from the Galaxy Nexus + flash - works great.


----------



## thepolishguy

Thanks. Works like a charm. Now I can watch my Amazon Prime movies on my Nexus 7

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

